# Flogging games



## Mogden (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got a pile of games I need to flog in the next day or so for some much needed pennies. Has anyone had any experience of doing this at CeX, Game and/or Gamestation? Just wondering which one might offer the better return. I can see second hand prices for CeX online but not a Scooby when it comes to the others. Cheers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2009)

oh I thought this was going to be about kinky sex


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 29, 2009)

Game have a 2nd hand pricing index as well. depends on what you've got really...


----------



## Mogden (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooo where's that then? A few DS games: Animal Crossing, Nintendogs, Another Code and a few XBox 360 ones: Bully and Viva Pinata and maybe a couple of others if I can get Flashy to thin them out. Probably a few cheap ass old XBox games too which I'll get a pound or so for.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 29, 2009)

I say that, there isn't one there for cash trade ins...soz...


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2009)

ebay.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 29, 2009)

Definitely ebay.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 29, 2009)

S'ok kyser. Just thought that someone in this vast forum might work at one of the gaming shops and have a bit of info.

I have flogged games on eBay for a tidy sum already but we need the cash faster than the eBay process will take so that's out for now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

CEX will ghive you cash tade ins but when you go you must have 2 forms of ID ( one with address ) they then give you a membership card. then you just bring that

what area u in?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

ah derby http://www.cex.co.uk/Stores/index2.php?id=72


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 29, 2009)

Mogden said:


> S'ok kyser. Just thought that someone in this vast forum might work at one of the gaming shops and have a bit of info.
> 
> I have flogged games on eBay for a tidy sum already but we need the cash faster than the eBay process will take so that's out for now.



Why not try 24 hour auctions, and ask for payment within a day? Cash in hand 48 hours later, sorted. There is no point listing games for seven days, no one looks until the last few hours.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't go to CeX they just assess the degree of desperation in your eyes and pay accordingly, like any fucking pawn merchant scum


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 29, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> CEX will ghive you cash tade ins but when you go you must have 2 forms of ID ( one with address ) they then give you a membership card. then you just bring that
> 
> what area u in?


they won't...CEX never have cash in their tills. Don't waste your time with them, they're a bunch of cowboys.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

well ive never had a problem with the one in tottenham court road /  rathbone place


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> ebay.



Yep, you'll make more money than you'll see at CEX or Gamestation...


----------



## Silva (Jan 30, 2009)

Speaking as someone working in the field, stores won't pay as much as regular folks will. If a used game has a, say, £40 price tag, the store will give you something like £20, if you're lucky (be on the lookout for nitpicking - a lot of them, particularly Game, are known to cut prices for random reasons - a crease in the box, a folded page on the manual, dirty discs and so on). However, some guy might take it off your hands gladly for £30 - after all, it's cheaper for them, and other than not having a store guarantee, it's pretty much the same.

However, different countries, different rules, but the boss is German and always worked that way, and it's the same as all stores around Porto.

Hope this helps out a bit.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 30, 2009)

We got £80 at CeX in the end, for a load of old Xbox (mostly) games we don't play any more.

We were expecting around 30 nicker so, pleased.

Ta for the advice.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2009)

np , 

in your face naysayers


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Don't go to CeX they just assess the degree of desperation in your eyes and pay accordingly, like any fucking pawn merchant scum





so is that why they post thier buying prices online ???


----------



## Flashman (Jan 30, 2009)

The staff were young EMO types, and the lass who served us was very helpful.

All the prices are done by compootah so no room for Arfa Daley style shenanigans I don't think.

Obviously they're out to make a profit it's not a charity etc, but for an emergency they're fine on this showing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> so is that why they post thier buying prices online ???



guide prices aren't retail listings and as such are subject to some degree of haggling


----------

